# Plenty of space in Aachen this year!



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Came into play on 1st of this month 
*http://tinyurl.com/Aachen-Low-Emission-zone

Cost is difficult to work out, some show at 12.50 euro others at 6. :frown2:
*


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mandy,

If you've already got a green umwelt sticker then it covers you for all of Germany, you don't need a separate one just for Aachen.

See my FAQ sticky in Germany touring forum for more info.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

M/homes are exempt, 


tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

From the not very good translation:

"There are a number of exceptions to the ban on marketing the emission zone in Aachen. Exemptions may apply for individuals, traders and owners of buses and campers. Moreover, there are so-called "general exemptions", "exemptions ex officio" and exemptions for residents and resident commercial. What is possible can and may only judge the traffic authority concludes."

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Haven't read it yet but normally visiting MHs are only exempt on specific routes to and from Stellplatzen/campsites!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

For the price of about 5 euro and it is a one off payment, i don't see a problem.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm disappointed. I expected a thread about parking in French supermarkets.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Chasper....it's not a problem if you get a green one!!!!


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Carrying on from peejay's earlier post I think this is the most upto date site for obtaining the sticker from, and this is the official German site not some of the other sites that will do it for you but charge a lot more money.

http://www.tuev-nord.de/de/umweltplakette/english-low-emission-zone-8648.htm

We have brought a couple over the years and never had a problem, and they are valid for the life of the vehicle so you don't have to buy a new one each year.

M


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

EJB said:


> Chasper....it's not a problem if you get a green one!!!!


Sorry i did not think about that.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Berlin office charges well under 10 Euro will try and find the link!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you don't qualify for a green sticker then I wouldn't bother.

There's only two areas left where you can go with a yellow sticker (Ausburg & Neu-Ulm) and none at all now for a red one...










English pdf....

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/umwel...hlandkarte/2016-02/LEZ english 01-02-2016.pdf

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Most of the areas are relatively small, city centres etc, 
If you are not green check campsite and Stellplatz details to see if there is a concession.
I use the Bremen stellplatz for example:-

http://www.stellplatz-bremen.de/Anfahrt.htm

PS. When I replaced the windscreen on my 'yellow' motorhome I was sent a green sticker the second time.....please don't tell:surprise::wink2:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> M/homes are exempt,


No, they are not.:frown2:
Just read the original German text on Aachen's website. All MHs visiting the stellplatz are required to have a green Umwelt sticker. Exeptions are only possible for MH owners resident in Aachen, upon individual request.

I can only hope that the company operating the stellplatz, being owned to 100% by the City of Aachen, will notice the considerable decrease in visitor numbers (and therefore income) and urge for a general exemption. (After all, it is only about 600 metres to the border of the zone ...)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php

Pretty sure i used this site.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

chasper said:


> https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php
> 
> Pretty sure i used this site.


We used this site - took less than a week for sticker to arrive.


----------

